
Google News forget once again my preferred news list :-/ - aurelien
Sometimes I think Google is made of best of the best coder of the planet, maybe that is right, but they are certainly not part of the news.google.com project. For the second time they just loose all my preferred type of news
======
chewz
Well it strikes me as well that some simple parts of Google proposition with
their proud impact on hiring the best, smartest programmers and implementing
cutting-edge AI work so poorly.

* I have stopped using Google News and suggested articles because it is such a downhill slope. You get lower and lower quality news sources (I am always thinking Google simply gets more revenues from crap echo news sites) and less and less relevant to your interests.

* Google having so much data on me for so long should be aware that I am male. However Google Keyboard keeps suggesting female forms when I type. Even if they weren't aware of my gender the suggestion engine should learn that quickly simply noticing that I am rejecting female form.

* Google Maps loves to show results from the other side of the planet rather then something less relevant but close to my location.

I could keep going.

------
noah-kun
Google is actually very bad at everything.

